# Virtual reality v. Home theater



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have thousands of dollars and a number of years invested in my home theater system. This year, virtual reality will be introduced. I recognize that at least initially, games will be emphasized, but I'm wondering if before long, we'll be able to watch movies in this immersive environment and what effect that will have on the home theater. If it can provide a superior experience, is it likely to supplant the current dedicated home theater many of us have? I'd appreciate hearing others thoughts on this.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Visually it could be big... But what about audio? That will be tough to match...


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> Visually it could be big... But what about audio? That will be tough to match...


Agreed, but headphones are great at removing the room's effect on the sound. I haven't tried the "virtual surround" modes on headphones, but possibly at some point they'll be able to approximate real surround, and audio is apparently more critical to the experience than video, according to a study I read last year. Another issue is low bass, how could headphones properly replicate what a pair of good subs could do? Do you think we might end up watching a movie with VR goggles and listening to it on our dedicated systems at some point?

<_CFXNotificationTokenRegistration: 0x15f2c610>


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've listened to a demonstration of DTS Headphone:X on headphones...the effect is convincing for singular sounds (such as a voice appearing to be behind your shoulder saying "look over here"). But, once other sounds are introduced (music or other sound effects), the directionality is smeared and lost. Head over to their website and take a look around, you might find a downloadable app that you can use to demo at home.

As for bass. Very tough. One of the pleasures of bass is the tactile response it can cause... of course, a few bass shakers could be integrated into a VR seat in order to give the feeling of impact.

You raise a very interesting question...is it possible? I'd think it is. I do wonder about the elimination of the social aspect of watching a movie or tv show. If you have a bunch of gear strapped to your head and ears, then talking, etc., would go right out the window... ;-)


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Appreciate your thoughts Todd, and thanks for the info on DTS X. I'm not convinced the interaction element is insoluble, though. Aren't there headsets on video games now to allow for that? Have you seen the movie "Brainstorm" (Natalie Wood's last movie). It raises some very concerning issues with virtual reality...

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I haven't seen Brainstorm... Need to check that out!

I'm sure there are work arounds, headphone-wise, I wish I were familiar with gaming gear that's available, but I'm not. Is there a headphone with multiple drivers?


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> I haven't seen Brainstorm... Need to check that out! I'm sure there are work arounds, headphone-wise, I wish I were familiar with gaming gear that's available, but I'm not. Is there a headphone with multiple drivers?


Actually, there are several:
Logitech 6357.1
Razer Megalodon
Triton 5.1
Ultrasonics
The main issue with multiple drivers. As you've probably guessed, is the crossover and it's potentially audible deleterious effects. From what I've been able to find out, only the last 2 on the list are convincing for surround, but if VR takes off, we can expect refinements and progress in this area. Like you, though, I'm concerned about the lack of social interaction; people are already too plugged into their machines: it's looking a lot like we're headed for the kind of society portrayed in "WallE", floating around and plugged in 24/7...

<_CFXNotificationTokenRegistration: 0x15501490>


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree 100% about your Wall-e comment...worse yet, The Matrix! (Or...maybe not worse... ;-)

Thanks for sharing that list of headphones... I just looked at a couple of them. Definitely something I'm going to educate myself about. Pretty interesting stuff...


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> I agree 100% about your Wall-e comment...worse yet, The Matrix! (Or...maybe not worse... ;-) Thanks for sharing that list of headphones... I just looked at a couple of them. Definitely something I'm going to educate myself about. Pretty interesting stuff...


 Almost forgot about the Matrix! That probably would be worse. I think VR will be an important part of the entertainment landscape: with the power players heavily invested in it and the computing power available, I think it's inevitable.

cause... of course, a few bass shakers could


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

vidiot33 said:


> Appreciate your thoughts Todd, and thanks for the info on DTS X. I'm not convinced the interaction element is insoluble, though. Aren't there headsets on video games now to allow for that? Have you seen the movie "Brainstorm" (Natalie Wood's last movie). It raises some very concerning issues with virtual reality...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


That would be the ultimate VR.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> I do wonder about the elimination of the social aspect of watching a movie or tv show. If you have a bunch of gear strapped to your head and ears, then talking, etc., would go right out the window... ;-)





vidiot33 said:


> Like you, though, I'm concerned about the lack of social interaction; people are already too plugged into their machines: it's looking a lot like we're headed for the kind of society portrayed in "WallE", floating around and plugged in 24/7...


Not trying to rain on anyone's parade here - just confused! Isn't it the point of an immersive viewing experience to suspend disbelief? And doesn't talking/cellphones/noise disrupt that experience? I mean, not to be anti-social or anything, but I like the audience to be quite and watch the movie when I go to the theater. Expectations in the home are more relaxed; but still, every interruption detracts from fully enjoying the experience IMO. I guess some people can concentrate better than others. :dontknow:


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lumen said:


> Not trying to rain on anyone's parade here - just confused! Isn't it the point of an immersive viewing experience to suspend disbelief? And doesn't talking/cellphones/noise disrupt that experience? I mean, not to be anti-social or anything, but I like the audience to be quite and watch the movie when I go to the theater. Expectations in the home are more relaxed; but still, every interruption detracts from fully enjoying the experience IMO. I guess some people can concentrate better than others. :dontknow:


 You make a valid point, but what we're referring to is the abuse of the technology, not the occasional use of it. Watch "Brainstorm" and you'll understand.

<CGColor 0x14ec67e0> [<CGColorSpace 0x14d9c280> (kCGColorSpaceDeviceRGB)] ( 0.901961 0.901961 0.901961 1 )


----------

